# How to change ram voltage in BIOS



## sean5861 (Sep 9, 2008)

Been getting BSOD's (very occasional - once a month) with my homebuilt pc. Check the spec here: http://www.budgetbuybuild.com/specmanager/9614/

Using intel i5, I understand the ram needs to be 1.65v. The ram, which can support various CPU's at different voltages, is set at 1.5v. Being a bit of a noob I tried to change it but it is greyed out (as you will see below). I tried hitting ctrl F1 at the main screen to no avail. Am I doing it right?

Also on the second screen in (MIT), at the bottom it lists the voltage as 1.6v even though its apparently 1.5v under MIT/Advance memory settings which I think is strange. :4-dontkno

http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/3464/p201010125602.jpg

http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/2587/p201010125601.jpg

Anyway thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What are the Error Codes on the BSOD?
1.5V is the default setting. 1.65V is the max Voltage suggest by the manufacturer.
Kingston RAM is decent but not a good performance RAM so I would suggest leaving the RAM settings at default.


----------



## sean5861 (Sep 9, 2008)

Here are 3 of the messages upon restart. I also have 10 .dmp files. I don't have time to actually look at the message on the BDOS because it restarts very quickly.

Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	a
BCP1:	FFFFFA80240D48D0
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFF8000292CA8F
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\042410-22479-01.dmp
C:\Users\Sean\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-31715-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

------------------------------------------

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	3b
BCP1:	00000000C0000005
BCP2:	FFFFF96000029DB1
BCP3:	FFFFF880029D38C0
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\042710-19921-01.dmp
C:\Users\Sean\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-39733-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

--------------------------------------------

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	1a
BCP1:	0000000000041790
BCP2:	FFFFFA8000396990
BCP3:	000000000000FFFF
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\050210-16785-01.dmp
C:\Users\Sean\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-43274-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Turn off auto restart and you will be able to read the Error Codes on the BSOD to identify the problem.

1.Right-click My Computer, and then click Properties.
2.Click the Advanced tab.
3.Under Startup and Recovery, click Settings to open the Startup and Recovery dialog box.
4.Clear the Automatically restart check box, and click OK the necessary number of times.
5.Restart your computer for the settings to take effect.


----------

